

Show HN: effortless bookmarking site - rinnku
http://www.rinnku.com

======
rinnku
When Rinnku.com launched our intention was to bridge the gap between community
news and social bookmarking (Digg + Delicious if you will).

In the six weeks since launch we’ve had some success. In particular over
18,000 links have been imported from Delicious.com by users who needed a more
modern bookmarking experience.

However feedback from our users has shown we missed the mark. They don’t want
or need another community news site.

So after crying in a corner for a while we went back to our users and asked -
well what do you want? They told us they wanted a bookmarking service that’s
effortless to use - "something that just works".

And that’s what we’re building. We’ve simplified the UI to make finding your
links easier and quicker, enabled 1 click saving of links, added more help for
new users and committed ourselves to creating the best bookmarking service in
the universe.

I'd love to hear your comments.

~~~
streety
It looks like a nicely designed homepage that gets your point across well.

I clicked on the "Switch from Delicious?" button expecting to be able to
authenticate with delicious and get going straight away. Instead I got a not
terribly well presented list of reasons why I might choose to switch. At the
very least there should be a clear call to action at the bottom of that list.

For sign-up is the CAPTCHA really necessary? If I understand your service
correctly there is relatively little advantage to be gained by signing up
multiple spam accounts and the presence of the CAPTCHA will reduce legitimate
sign-ups.

~~~
rinnku
Good points - thanks for the help.

I used the captcha to avoid having robots sign up but then maybe that is
overkill?

~~~
streety
It's likely premature optimisation. You may have a problem with bots signing
up but I suspect at this stage it is not as large a problem as recruiting
users.

You might also want to think about relying a little less on javascript. Try
turning it off in your browser and see what you get. For me it was completely
unusable and rather ugly.

